# Home made Pyrometer



## Powder keg (Jun 25, 2008)

I started casting about 4 years ago. I read all the books I could find on the subject. But until you ram up a flask and pore some molten metal into it in a furnace that you made, you won't know how to do it. Casting is fairly easy and the learning curve is fairly steep. Nearly all the problems I have had was because I wasn't paying attention to the books) The main problem that haunted my foundry was judging the temp. It boiled down to sometimes I got lucky sometimes I didn't. Every book I read mentioned needing a pyrometer. I was just to frugal to spend the dough to buy one. Their expensive you know) I can't remember where I got the idea but I found a pyrometer gauge for a kiln and a probe on Ebay for 20 or 30 dollars. The meter went to 2500 degrees, which is close to where I needed to be for bronze. When they arrived I made a quick handle that housed the meter and the probe. The wires go up through the pipe. Near the probe I had trouble with the wires starting to melt. I wrapped this joint with an old fiberglass glove and some KO wool. 

Sorry, I had trouble posting pictures. Something about me forgetting my password to photobucket( I'll get them up tomorrow along with a link for those meters. 

Wes


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 25, 2008)

I remembered) !!!


----------



## Bernd (Jun 25, 2008)

Pretty neat there Wes. makes me want to start my Gingery aluminum furnace back up and amke a few castings. 

Bernd


----------



## CallMeAL (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting, I'll look around for stuff to build one of my own!


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 25, 2008)

No problem) I forgot, Here Is a link to some gauges about half way down. They also pop up on Ebay ounce in a while. Just make sure you get the longest probe you can and the gauge reads high enough. I think the probe on mine is 8" long. 

Later, Wes


----------



## sparky961 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I'll add this to my list.... oh, wait - I ran out of paper... 

-Brian


----------



## tel (Jun 26, 2008)

No sheep were harmed during the production of these photos


----------



## Bernd (Jun 26, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> No sheep were harmed during the production of these photos



Good one Tel. It took me a minute to figure that one out : KO wool. :big: You mean there are no KO sheep? ??? :big:

Bernd


----------



## comp (Jul 14, 2008)

another tool ;D


----------

